# cocoa and hazelnut cream



## Riveritos

Hi,
Is this translation correct? I seems too long to me
Wafers with cocoa and hazelnut cream
_Oplatek plněný kakaovým krémem a krémem z lískových oříšků_
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Hrdlodus

It can be used.
Much better is "_Oplatka plněná..._".
Then can be used other variants:
_... kakaovým a lískooříškovým krémem_
etc.


----------



## albrgt

No, the translation is not correct. We are talking about just one type of cream (cocoa and hazelnut, like Nutella), whereas the Czech translation suggests there are two different creams used (cocoa cream *and* hazelnut cream). It's like making two sauces out of the honey and mustard sauce!

I think the expression "plněný oříško-čokoládovým krémem" is most appropriate, although you might object that cocoa is not chocolate.


----------



## albrgt

Oh, and as to the difference between "oplatek" and "oplatka", there are two regional varieties: oplatka (f.) in Bohemia and oplatek (m.) in Moravia. Both are correct. In your translation, the plural form "oplatky plněné..." should be used, as the original is in plural.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Yes, _oplatky_, I didnt look at plural _wafers._
So, maybe, _kakaové oplatky s lískovými oříšky. _(Now there must be at least little pieces of hazelnuts.) 
But it's all about what exactly that wafer is and about marketing. Then there are several ways how to name it.

(Nice advert is with Twix: "The left Twix is by chocolate "polévána", but on the right Twix is chocolate "nanášena". (Both is the same.) So now are both Twix complete different and they have together only packaging.")


----------



## risa2000

*albrgt* has nailed it, I would just add _lískový_ into the picture: *Oplatky plněné krémem* *z kakaa a lískových oříšků*.

*Hrdlodus*, _kakaové oplatky_ are wafers made of cocoa, also _lískové oříšky_ are _hazelnuts_, while here we talk about _hazelnut cream._

The only question remains, if _wafers_ are really _oplatky _(~ manufacterd in factory), or rather _wafle_ (~ made fresh at an occasion, or at the stand in the street), as original _with_ does not directly suggest they are _filled_ = _plněné._


----------

